# Liquid Leather HELP!



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

First post.

I have recently bought an Audi TT MK2 S-line (dead impressed!) and have decided to give the seats a clean/repair (slight crack on drivers seat). After following peoples recommendations to get liquid leathers cleaner, conditioner and dye; I have received a call from Liquid Leather asking the colour/code for my seats. They are Fine Nappa Leather and a black/Dark matt grey?

Could anyone please tell me a more specific colour or code so I can proceed with my Liquid Leather order!!

Thanks in advance,
Colton


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

it'll be on a sticker in the handbook or a tag possibly on the underside of the seat or or a sticker on the floor of the boot iirc


----------



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ikon66 said:


> it'll be on a sticker in the handbook or a tag possibly on the underside of the seat or or a sticker on the floor of the boot iirc


Will have a look after work!

Appreciate the reply!


----------



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

Any more info on what colours people ordered for their seats from Liquid Leather???


----------

